# Exhaust Upgrade for TTS



## Thesa1nT (Nov 9, 2011)

Anybody know which is the best option for power and good sound for the TTS?

How about this milltek:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Milltek-Non-R ... vi-content

Anybody have a sound file?

Not sure if I want non res or res? How much louder is the res?

I want to get a stage 2 remap after doing the exhaust, air filter and anything else anyone can recommend before the map?

Do i need stage 1 before i can get stage 2?

Thanks


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Cat back exhaust will gain peanuts in power and sound a little bit louder if you go for non-res. People say the resonated Milltek exhaust is quieter than OEM. For more power gains you need a full turbo back exhaust with hi-flow cat/de-cat and bigger downpipe. You're looking at about £1500 for the full Milltek, and it will sound much louder with a non-resonated catback. Once you've fitted the mods then go for your custom remap.

To give you an idea I had my TTS mapped from 272 to 313PS with a Milltek catback. I then had the downpipe fitted and a map tweak, and produced 338PS and 475Nm on the dyno.


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

We actually sell that exhaust a lot cheaper http://www.awesome-gti.co.uk/product.ph ... 5&xSec=471

You can have the exhaust fitted without a remap or with stage 1. Stage 2 is only available once you have a turbo back system.

Toot have given a very good representation on the numbers you can expect.


----------



## itfben (May 13, 2011)

Thesa1nT said:


> Anybody have a sound file?


interested in results of this thread too

videos???


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

I found this one but since my works computer has no sound i'm not sure how good it is! :roll:


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

Not sure where you are based but if within driving distance of Huddersfield you could come and have a look and listen to mine.

Also if you go down the route you have said make sure you get the newly designed system for the TTS (see my previous post)

Jontymo


----------



## Thesa1nT (Nov 9, 2011)

toot3954 said:


> Cat back exhaust will gain peanuts in power and sound a little bit louder if you go for non-res. People say the resonated Milltek exhaust is quieter than OEM. For more power gains you need a full turbo back exhaust with hi-flow cat/de-cat and bigger downpipe. You're looking at about £1500 for the full Milltek, and it will sound much louder with a non-resonated catback. Once you've fitted the mods then go for your custom remap.
> 
> To give you an idea I had my TTS mapped from 272 to 313PS with a Milltek catback. I then had the downpipe fitted and a map tweak, and produced 338PS and 475Nm on the dyno.


Those figures are more like it and will put the HP near my M3's and with that kind of torque!

What system did you go for?


----------



## Thesa1nT (Nov 9, 2011)

Quite like the sound of this one:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BsCG0rFh ... re=related

I think the above is a 2.0

But this one below is a 3.2 and sounds amazing!


----------



## Thesa1nT (Nov 9, 2011)

AwesomeJohn said:


> We actually sell that exhaust a lot cheaper http://www.awesome-gti.co.uk/product.ph ... 5&xSec=471
> 
> You can have the exhaust fitted without a remap or with stage 1. Stage 2 is only available once you have a turbo back system.
> 
> Toot have given a very good representation on the numbers you can expect.


Yup found that one in my trawling to...wish they had a video showing the sound under load though..not many about and I think Ive seen 99% of the TTs videos on you tube...getting a bit obsessive with my new toy!

Which in case you guys didnt notice, I LOVE...sure the M3 will be missed, but the TTS even completely stock is fantastic, cant wait to get the power up after exhaust and remap, etc...

I would like to make the expense worthwhile and whilst I want great sound, but not over the top, it makes sense to spend the extra to get more power along with replacing the exhaust.


----------



## Thesa1nT (Nov 9, 2011)

jontymo said:


> Not sure where you are based but if within driving distance of Huddersfield you could come and have a look and listen to mine.
> 
> Also if you go down the route you have said make sure you get the newly designed system for the TTS (see my previous post)
> 
> Jontymo


That would have been great Jontymo, but unfortunately Im near London...may just be an excuse to take the TTS for a long spin..only picked her up yesterday!

Will definitely make sure its the newer version if I go for that exhaust, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Thesa1nT (Nov 9, 2011)

AwesomeJohn said:


> We actually sell that exhaust a lot cheaper http://www.awesome-gti.co.uk/product.ph ... 5&xSec=471
> 
> You can have the exhaust fitted without a remap or with stage 1. Stage 2 is only available once you have a turbo back system.
> 
> Toot have given a very good representation on the numbers you can expect.


Good to know...

Do you guys supply/fit the turbo back system?


----------



## Thesa1nT (Nov 9, 2011)

Thesa1nT said:


> AwesomeJohn said:
> 
> 
> > We actually sell that exhaust a lot cheaper http://www.awesome-gti.co.uk/product.ph ... 5&xSec=471
> ...


Sorry, I should have looked at your site first as I see that you do:

http://www.awesome-gti.co.uk/product.php?xProd=38948

Does this include all the parts that Toot has mentioned or do I also need to get a downpipe, etc..?


----------

